# Llamas



## CaraMia (Sep 6, 2010)

We have about 3 acres for pasture right now. In the future, we'll probably have more. Will it work to have a guard llama, and the add another one or two later when there are more grounds to protect? 

I wanted to go for llama because of the extra fiber to spin, however, 1-2 llamas and a couple of dogs would also be okay. I've read that you shouldn't have more than one llama, that you shouldn't have llamas and dogs together, but then I have seen sheep farms with all of those variations that were working just fine. 

Is it better to get the guard animals young so they grow up with the animals they are guarding? I'd like to have chickens and possibly goats pasturing with my sheep, a regular menagerie!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I believe that an intact male Llama may make of a go of it with your sheep and goats, killing them in the process. I would not recommend a male Llama to guard anything! I don't know how they are with dogs. We have a lot of big ranches around that use a Llama in a cattle pasture, but I have never seen one in or around sheep and goats.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 25, 2013)

This is only my personal experience, but, I've also heard many stories about llamas killing stock, I have only heard one story about a llama as a successful guardian. Personally, I feel that donkeys, llamas, geese, etc are prey animals and can never approach a couple (or pack) of good dogs in effectiveness against predators.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You would use a gelded llama. You probably would not have dogs and llamas together because the dogs would be seen as predators. You can buy guard animals that have been bonded with the kind of animal you want protecting. If you are buying an adult, you would definitely want the animal to have already bonded to sheep/goats. You can buy a baby, but the baby isn&#8217;t going to be much of a guard until it is grown.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I keep hearing about llamas as guard animals but then also hear of people who own llamas having theirs killed by dogs.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A guard animal works by deterring rather than killing. If you have a good guard, the predators don&#8217;t bother. A coyote or fox is looking for a meal, not entertainment. A dog is looking to play, but a well place kick will usually send him home. A pack of dogs is another matter. They will run an animal to death just for the joy of chasing. They will attack animals that they would not attack if they were alone. This is one reason for having two. Two llamas or donkeys are best friends and will work in tandem. Two dogs will do the same. Coyotes are smart and one will distract the dog while the other grabs a lamb. If you have two dogs they can split up. If I had a problem with feral dogs I&#8217;d begin with a really good electric fence.


----------

